# Farm House On 80 Acres-northern Maine



## Guest (Sep 7, 2007)

TO ALL OF YOU WHO ARE SICK OF SEEING THIS--SORRY!

It's such a pretty time of year up here-we're going to keep this listed through October anyway. We've lowered the price just a bit also.

We have our completely remodeled 188? farm house and 80 acres in Bridgewater Maine for sale. We are listed with First Choice Realty in Houlton Maine and also with FOR SALE BY OWNER. The link for the FSBO site is below. If you have trouble getting to it or have questions please get in touch with me. We'd love to have you up to take a look!

We cannot do any owner financing. There are no covenants or restrictions as to what you can do with this property.
80 acres of peace and quiet for 184,000.(that's the for sale by owner price--has to be higher w/ real estate to cover their fee- and then we are the ones who wind up showing it anyway :flame: )



http://www.forsalebyowner.com/listing/7142F


----------

